# New Purchases



## hchan (Jan 30, 2011)

A bit of a shopping trip this weekend:

Paph. Deperle - has some colouration on undersides of foliage, so I'm expecting it to be a non-album form.

Colmanara (or Oncidioda or Miltonidium) Kilauea 'Pacific Harvest) - which I've posted already http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19158

Masd. ignea x Pichincha - rather reckless purchase as we're going through high temperatures at the moment! I've posted a question on another thread, hopefully it'll survive...

Zyg. Kiwi Choice x Adelaide Oval - I'm a sucker for Zygs because they smell nice!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 30, 2011)

Even the "colored" Deperles usually just have a small bit of freckling near the base of the petals. Delenatii can kill color, but sometimes you can get pink pouches when mixed with the other cochlos.


----------



## hchan (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Ernie, I didn't know that. I've think seen photos of Deperles that have colouring all over, but I guess they're rare. I'll take a photo of the leaves and show you. I guess I just wasn't expecting Deperle leaves to have that kind of coloration for an almost white flower.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

Most DePerles are made w/ primulinum flavum. Ones w/ v. purpurense are not common IMO.


----------



## hchan (Jan 31, 2011)

So what do you guys think? Is that normal?


----------



## Bolero (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice choices for Sydney, they should all grow well.......might have to watch the Masdevallia and baby it though. Can't wait to see photos of the plants in flower.


----------



## hchan (Jan 31, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Nice choices for Sydney, they should all grow well.......might have to watch the Masdevallia and baby it though. Can't wait to see photos of the plants in flower.



Thanks  I posted a question in your Masdevallia Magic Dragon thread, but you might not have seen it just yet. You do really well with them, can you share some tips please? Like how did you baby them through the Melbourne heatwaves?! I'm having some trouble finding a spot in the house that is cool yet bright enough.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

hchan said:


> So what do you guys think? Is that normal?



Er, not unless no photo is "normal"1 oke:


----------



## hchan (Jan 31, 2011)

Oops sorry, I've fixed the link now


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll look later, mine is a flavum one.


----------



## etex (Feb 2, 2011)

Excellent shopping-nice variety!! Be sure to let us know how you do with the masdie. I'm afraid to try them here as I don't want to watch a masdie decline in a Texas summer.


----------



## hchan (Feb 2, 2011)

etex said:


> Excellent shopping-nice variety!! Be sure to let us know how you do with the masdie. I'm afraid to try them here as I don't want to watch a masdie decline in a Texas summer.



I've certainly chosen a bad time to try one; it's heatwave week this week. Outside temperatures 35-40 degrees Celsius (95-104 F)! Hmm.... it's alive and I'm babying it. It's not a warmth tolerant one either, which is why I said it was a reckless purchase. The coolest I can keep it this week, short of putting it in the fridge, is a daytime high of 25 C (77F). Any tips from anyone please on keeping Masdevallia alive through a heatwave?!


----------

